

Chinese researchers look at possibility of capturing asteroids in Earth orbit - frr149
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-09-chinese-possibility-capturing-asteroids-earth.html

======
brg
The repositioning, capture, and extraction of minerals from asteroids should
be the number one goal of space exploration in the near future.

This may entail moon bases or larger orbiting space platforms; but there is
little else that would be as beneficial in the near term.

